# How relevant are software conventions?



## BlueCoder (Apr 9, 2013)

Specifically I'm thinking about the lectures/talks. With YouTube those can all be recorded and put online for everyone to watch at their lecture and probably be better absorbed. How useful is it really to go there in person to watch it? You can argue that you can ask questions but you can do the same in email and on forums. I think they should just forego the lecture and just make people watch the video night before just have a quick overview and just go into a question and answer session. But I mostly think its only real purpose is on a social basis to meet people in person and make contacts.


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 9, 2013)

BlueCoder said:
			
		

> But I mostly think its only real purpose is on a social basis to meet people in person and make contacts.



That. There's often some after-party after the lectures so people attending the conference can talk get to know each other.


----------



## fonz (Apr 10, 2013)

BlueCoder said:
			
		

> I think they should just forego the lecture and just make people watch the video night before just have a quick overview and just go into a question and answer session.


Isn't there a chicken-and-the-egg issue here? In order for there to be a video, it must first be recorded, which typically means there must first be a lecture. I imagine there won't be a whole lot of people who enjoy talking to an empty room just to be recorded for people who can't be bothered to show up at an actual lecture. Or am I misunderstanding the point here?

On another note, I tend to find Q&A sessions very frustrating. Discussions get long-winded and are often only of interest to one or two people. And there's always that annoying guy who keeps asking one stupid question after another, just for the sake of asking (presumably under the impression that it makes him appear interested or smart or something).


----------



## Savagedlight (Apr 10, 2013)

I think the quality of lectures would be worse off if they were to be done on-record only. Not because videotaping it is bad, but because the lecturer gets one shot at it, thus less opportunity to gain experience from feedback when doing the lecture next time.
You could argue that videos get feedback too, but I have a feeling this wouldn't be quite as beneficial.


----------



## BlueCoder (Apr 13, 2013)

> I imagine there won't be a whole lot of people who enjoy talking to an empty room just to be recorded for people who can't be bothered to show up at an actual lecture.



You have seen YouTube right?  Tons of people recording just themselves. I have seen a lot of the past Free*BSD* convention lectures on YouTube.



> I think the quality of lectures would be worse off if they were to be done on-record only.



Of all the videos on YouTube I have seen, recorded lectures aren't the best presentations. Recording, editing, review, more recording, more editing and then publication I think produces better material overall but that's just my opinion.


----------



## heja2009 (Apr 13, 2013)

I tend to go for the atmosphere first and meeting people second - not much of a people-person myself. Too many talks in sequence tire and overload me. But I often watch videos of recommended or interesting sounding talks afterwards.

About the "atmosphere" thing: on many events there are a lot of very friendly, technically minded people. I find that relaxing and inspiring. And of course if you need some help, or just want a nerdy chat there is ample opportunity.


----------



## BlueCoder (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks @heja2009. I think it's mostly a social thing myself. There are also vendor demonstrations I believe depending on the convention. I'm wondering in the YouTube age how conventions can be made more relevant again.

Hackathons are one answer but that's mainly for developers and quite frankly I would feel cheated if it didn't last at least a week, better two. But I think that could be better served by a year round dorms in multiple places if it could get sponsors.

I remember reading about one event that turned managing a virtual company into a game with people trying to break the security and others trying to fix and run it. I think that's was great concept for hands on learning.

Any other thoughts about getting people together and making it more productive?


----------

